# Anyka usb pc camera problems/multi reboot



## alpha1961 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, I typed the original message, it had more specs but I'm so exhausted. Therefore I'll just give the main problem--and hi all, newbie here:

Anyka usb pc cam, part of China made mp4 player. So-called "drivers" are no good, probably hacked from another source. Auto-unauthorized reboot; it installs but I can't pull it up without system reboot. Instructions are unreadable, so no can- do with that. Believe it or not, it does play music and it takes and stores pics. 

Running windows xp pro w/sp2. DirectX9.0 installed. Single core cpu--Amd athlon Xp 1500+ 1.33Ghz/1Gb ram. Sound card fully functional, but usb 2.0 ports are not functional at all, so have 4 port usb hub attatched to usb 1.1/1.5 front ports. Both VGA/AGP and sound cards are in perfect working order.

Well, don't think I can type anymore, I'm exhausted. I'm hoping someone can assist me. In the meantime, I'm going to watch an MST3K episode and sleep. If I can, I'll check event viewer.


----------



## alpha1961 (Aug 17, 2010)

alpha1961 said:


> Well, I typed the original message, it had more specs but I'm so exhausted. Therefore I'll just give the main problem--and hi all, newbie here:
> 
> Anyka usb pc cam, part of China made mp4 player. So-called "drivers" are no good, probably hacked from another source. Auto-unauthorized reboot; it installs but I can't pull it up without system reboot. Instructions are unreadable, so no can- do with that. Believe it or not, it does play music and it takes and stores pics.
> 
> ...


*UPDATE:*

Okay, I've visited the "Drivers" and of course the "xp forum." And yes, I followed instructions to the best of my ability. 


I really, really tried to find drivers according to the instructions given in driver forum. Sorry, I just need more help. 

From what little results I got from four hours of googling, all the info does seem to point to a driver issue--both audio since my audio's messing up again, and the device's pc camera. It seems to be pointing to a scsi issue. Downloaded those/installed/still messed up. Audio does play but becomes unstable after awhile.


Here's what I get when I open up device manager:

1. General tab:

storage volume/Manufacturer: microsoft/Location: on company pmp platform opn usb device/"this device is working properly"

2. DRIVER:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\VOLSNAP.SYS/MD CORP.

3. DETAILS TAB:

DEVICE INSTANCE ID--"storage\removablemedia\8&20052d89&0&rm

Done. Now I'm going to usb controllers:

1. All front 1.1 ports functional; 2.0 usb's show functional, but no power to them/usb external power 4 port hub--all working

Under usb generic hub: usb mass storage device/properties/device is working/usb controller/manufacturer: compatible usb storage device/location 0 (usb disk)

DETAILS TAB:

DEVICE INSTANCE ID--USBVID 115E PID 0003\200605091234

~facepalm~Okay, I did what I could do. And yes I went searching for third party scsi drivers. Didn't work too well unless I installed them wrong.

Well that's the update for now. If someone can be of assistance I'd greatly appreciate it. I do the research and don't expect to just sit on my keester and let everyone else do it for me.

But I'm tired now, so tired. If someone can assist, you can pm me in addition to putting your solutions here. Thank you very much.

p.s.=My humblest apologies for massive info.


----------

